# LFKC - January Meet



## mlgt (4 Jan 2011)

Just to let the Londoners (non Londoners also welcome) know that the London Fish Keeping Club January Meeting is on Sunday the 23rd January.

Check this post for more information: http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=1250.0

Cheers
Ricky


----------



## a1Matt (4 Jan 2011)

I think this is gonna be a fantastic meet.
Aside from Rik being a great host, it is not everyday you get to scape a 350l tank  8)


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2011)

Are you going anywhere near Living waters? Just been speaking to them for a plant quote.


----------



## a1Matt (4 Jan 2011)

We don't have a fixed agenda, but tend to meet at LW every 3 months or so, we won't be heading there for this meet (different corner of London).
If you were making a trip down this way there is a good chance one or two members would meet with you


----------



## mlgt (6 Jan 2011)

The theme of the meet is to rescape a 350l Tank. 

Few UKAPS members will be attending. Possibly an appearance from James Starr Marshall


----------



## mlgt (17 Jan 2011)

Just an update. There are a few UKAPS members attending this so dont be shy 

Its open to everyone not just Londoners. 

It is this coming Sunday from 1pm onwards. PM me if you are interested in attending.


----------



## mlgt (24 Jan 2011)

Some Pics from todays meet

I didnt take that many pics as I was being busy being a good host  






James Starr Marshall doing this thing 





Me doing my thing 




Planting in a deep tank is not fun! 










This is the end result - We settled on this after nearly 3 hours





Right, time for the water





Quick wipedown of the glass for shots.




Time to reflect





The gang 




Finished article




Background goes in for now




Update of journal to be added in a few days.


----------



## Arana (24 Jan 2011)

i was gutted i couldn't make it Ricky, the scape looks great and so does the food


----------



## mlgt (27 Jan 2011)

Yes, we are hoping to have another meet at mine in the summer with a BBQ.

Watch this space


----------



## a1Matt (27 Jan 2011)

... and I am planning on hosting a meet at mine in the summer too. With food outside in the garden.  Did one in Summer 2010 and it was a great day.

Will be open to all of UKAPS and LFKC members.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jan 2011)

Arana said:
			
		

> i was gutted i couldn't make it Ricky, the scape looks great and so does the food


Ditto! should be going up to check the tank in a week or two, you should meet us there also


----------

